# Orthopaedic/ENT Coders?? Help



## amneske (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello, 
  I currently work as a coder but might have a great opportunity as an orthopaedic/ENT coder. Is there anyone on here who does either of these things and can give me tips on what to focus on for an interview?? I have taken Anatomy and Physiology recently but wanted some advice?

Thanks


----------



## erica259 (Aug 20, 2012)

*I worked in ortho*

Hi, 
I would say the biggest problem facing Ortho doctors now is Medicare and the use of the correct modifiers.


----------

